# ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception



## Seryma (3. November 2009)

Hatte eine Woche kein Internet, wollte WoW starten und sah: 

World of WarCraft (build 10505)

Exe:      E:\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Time:     Nov  3, 2009  6:21:38.359 PM
User:     Seryma
Computer: -
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program: E:\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:008BDF74

Erstmal geguckt, Cache, WTF und Interface entfernt, was leider nichts gebracht hat...
will WoW wirklich SEHR ungern neu installieren müssen und hoffe, hier auf Hilfe zu stoßen!!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Seryma (3. November 2009)

/push weil dringend...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2009)

Check this

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...articleId=19419

aber ich bin immer noch für Repair.exe mal durchlaufen/anlaufen lassen..


----------



## Seryma (3. November 2009)

Hab ich schon gemacht, neuer Grafiktreiber hat nix geholfen & repair.exe auch nicht... bin grad am neu installieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2009)

mh


----------



## Animalm4st3r (3. November 2009)

Error 132 Verweist auf Ram Probleme, die von einem Addon verursacht  werden können mach mal alles Addons aus und teste es, was du noch machen kannst ist wenn du mehrere Ramsteine drin ahst mal einen rausnehmen, wenns immernoch passiert den andern rein und den raus


----------



## Seryma (3. November 2009)

Ich hab nur einen Ramriegel drin & wie gesagt, alles gemacht was in diesem FAQ steht, Punkt 1 beinhaltet das entfernen von Cache, WTF + Interface Ordner...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> /push weil dringend...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Seryma schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gemacht, neuer Grafiktreiber hat nix geholfen & repair.exe auch nicht... bin grad am neu installieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum ist das dann dringend, wenn du eh schon dabei bist neu zu installieren?


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

Fehler #132 war in den meisten Fällen Probleme mit RAM. Memtest mal runterladen und durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Fehler #132 war in den meisten Fällen Probleme mit RAM. Memtest mal runterladen und durchlaufen lassen.



Wie funktioniert das genau? Mein RAM ist das neuste an meinem PC....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Warum ist das dann dringend, wenn du eh schon dabei bist neu zu installieren?



Weils jetzt auch nicht funktioniert & die Neuinstallation nicht wirklich was gebracht hat, wie es scheint...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das genau? Mein RAM ist das neuste an meinem PC....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soweit ich noch weiß, MemTest86 ISO runterladen, auf 'ne CD brennen und den PC damit booten. Den Rest macht er glaube ich alleine. Zur Not mußte noch ne Option auswählen.

Wenn MemTest Fehler anzeigt, muß das nicht zwangsläufig heissen, dass der RAM kaputt ist. Kann auch an falschen Einstellungen im BIOS liegen. Aber das kann sich dann eben auch auf WoW auswirken.


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

Bin leider nicht wirklich der Computercrack und wollte von BIOS eigentlich die Finger lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Rein zur Information: Wo kann da der Fehler liegen?)

Was genau muss ich von HIER für Memtest86 downloaden?! (Und nebenbei: Wo gibts gratis Nero BurningRom? Habs nichmehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rethelion (4. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht wirklich der Computercrack und wollte von BIOS eigentlich die Finger lassen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lad dir das hier runter: http://www.memtest86.com/memtest86-3.5.iso.zip
Zum brennen kannst du dieses Programm benutzen: http://www.chip.de/downloads/CDBurnerXP_13008371.html


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch ein paar Tipps zur vorgehensweise sagst, beispielsweise als WAS ich den Memtest86 auf die CD brennen muss, wäre ich schon fast glücklich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. November 2009)

Also als erstes installierst du CDBurnerXP, danach kannst du das memtest86-3.5.iso.zip in einen beliebigen Ordner entpacken.
In dem Ordner findest du dann eines .iso-Datei, die öffnest du mit CDBurnerXP und in dem Fenster dass sich öffnet klickst du auf "Burn ISO Image". Dann nur noch das LW auswählen und vorher natürlich einen leeren Rohling einlegen; und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

Habe gerade im WoW-Ordner unter "Errors" eine Datei gefunden, in der die Fehler aufgelistet sind..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jemand weiß, wie das auszulesen ist, habe die Datei hier hochgeladen -> File-Upload.net - Error-Liste

Muss ich das Brenn-Programm installieren, wenn ich doch sowieso über Memtest86 brenne?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (4. November 2009)

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception  neuer Ram und du hast ruhe ! Versuch erst garnic ht drum rum zu kommen, wenn du in ruhe spielen willst muss nen neuer Ram bzw wenn du mehrer hast lass erst nen ramtester laufen um zu sehen welcher Ram defekt ist. Hatte das problem auch neu installier repairexe und so weiter ect..  dann juhuu es klappte wieder , doch die freude war kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn der ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception war wieder da xD

mfg


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

Ist in meinen Augen leider sehr unlogisch, habe 1GB RAM drin und auch nur ein Riegel, wäre dieser defekt, würde der PC nichtmehr starten... was er aber tut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe auch alles andere getestet, beispielsweise Battlefront 2 oder C&C Tiberium Wars, letzteres hat wesentlich höheren Grafikanspruch als WoW...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich noch getestet habe, ist, WoW unter OpenGl laufen zu lassen... jedoch ohne Erfolg...


----------



## Kaldreth (4. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Habe auch alles andere getestet, beispielsweise Battlefront 2 oder C&C Tiberium Wars, letzteres hat wesentlich höheren Grafikanspruch als WoW...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. ist das falsch, WoW hat die deutlich höheren Anforderungen zumindest gegenüber C&C
2. hat der RAM nichts mit der Grafikleistung zu tun

Wie schon von anderen geschrieben führ memtest durch, dann weißt du ob es am RAM liegt! Alternativ zu Memtest ist natürlich du besorgst dir anderen RAM, vom Kumpel oder so und probierst es damit!


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

Ich hab C&C auf voller Leistung -> 700 MB RAM
WoW auf Minimum -> 950 MB RAM (knapp, ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

hab mir nen Computercrack angeleiert der mir heute helfen kann (hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), solang warte ich wohl einfach...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn noch jemand Tipps hat, bin ich natürlich dankbar, wenn er sie einfach dazuschreibt... *DANKE!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (4. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ist in meinen Augen leider sehr unlogisch, habe 1GB RAM drin und auch nur ein Riegel, wäre dieser defekt, würde der PC nichtmehr starten... was er aber tut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falsch es kann auch nur ein Bereich sein oder ein Kontakt am Ram der das System nicht weiter Stört aber aber WoW will genau darauf zugreifen  und wenn du schon herkommst um hilfe zu bekommen würde ich nicht hingehen und die Vorschläge ignorieren....


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

Ich ignoriere keine Vorschläge... ich stelle sie nur in Frage oder hinterfrage sie...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn der RAM sonst gut funktioniert, ist es dann möglich, den Datenstrom von WoW auf einen anderen Sektor umzuleiten?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (4. November 2009)

Nicht das ich wüsste, hast du mal alles Addons ausgemacht und es probiert? es könnte auch ein Addon den Ramfehler verursachen


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste, hast du mal alles Addons ausgemacht und es probiert? es könnte auch ein Addon den Ramfehler verursachen



Wie bereits erwähnt, hatte ich WTF, Interface & Cache-Ordner entfernt..


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

Hab den Memtest86 durchgeführt, zeigte aber keine Fehler an... habe dann einfach meinen RAM einen Steckplatz weiter verschoben (natürlich geerdet & abgeschalten..), starte PC erneut, da sehe ich, dass er mir anzeigt, ich hätte keine Grafiktreiber installiert...

ich öffne also Gerätemanager, sehe dass er das auch da anzeigt, muss meine Grafikkarte (Radeon X 1650 Series) erst aktivieren... wieso war die aus?!

Nebenbei braucht er nun ewig, um etwas zu laden... Hilfe bitte!!


----------



## Dagonzo (4. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ist in meinen Augen leider sehr unlogisch, habe 1GB RAM drin und auch nur ein Riegel, wäre dieser defekt, würde der PC nichtmehr starten... was er aber tut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese Aussage ist kurz gesagt einfach nur falsch. 
Ein System kann durchaus mit fehlerhaften Speicher funktionieren. Bei einen Spiel gibt es, je nach dem wie es programmiert ist, Unterschiede wie und wie viel auf bestimmte Speicherbereiche zugegriffen wird. Das kann man sich ähnlich vorstellen wie bei einem defekten Sektor auf der Festplatte. Solange nicht auf diese Stelle zugegriffen wird läuft alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

Ramtest durchgeführt, ausgetauscht -> WoW funktioniert nicht... habe es zwar vorhin kurz in direct3d zum laufen bekommen, aber jetzt geht es nichtmehr...

Würde mir nun gerne einen PC kaufen, um meinen, der mittlerweile knapp 6 Jahre alt ist, endlich zu ersetzen... 

würde mich über Tipps & Links freuen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> würde mich über Tipps & Links freuen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=129087


----------

